# Rtg Asian Arowana



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, just did a water change on my RTG tank and thought I'd post some pics. Sorry if the pics aren't the greatest, but you get an idea. It doesn't like staying still enough to take pics. Enjoy.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet!! I'm sooo jealous!! Idk why we can't have them, proof right there it came from farm. Awesome fish!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sweet!! I'm sooo jealous!! Idk why we can't have them, proof right there it came from farm. Awesome fish!


Thanks a lot for the kind words







It's a joy to own and is always hungry


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning aro man. they really are beautiful fish.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I love aro's, I had one a while back when I first got into the fish hobby and I hope to have one sometime soon. I just dont think my 150 will house him for life though


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> stunning aro man. they really are beautiful fish.


Thanks, His Majesty appreciate it


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are some more pics of the RTG, enjoy


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

too bad we can't legally own one here...I did saw a CL ad in Philly selling one, $5k...too much for me anyway...
I'm happy with a Jardini.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful VIP, mine is four and a half years old, 22" very calm and happy in a 175g bowfront
since he was 6-7"
How old is yours, and how big ? and what size tank ?

Edit; Tried uploading pics, no luck, have to try again.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

And last but not least;


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice RTG's guys!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah rub it in guys!lol both are beautiful fish. I'm soo jealous! I'd almost trade my piranha for a Asian arow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous RTG's!! I would love one but I dont think I will be freeing up my big tank anytime soon.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great rtg's guys! What farm are they from? (I cant tell in the pic)

I'm currently housing a 12in Jardini in my 220gal but would like to make the jump to a cross or a vip red when I have the money


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi ******, the certificates are from "Imperial Arowana Breeding Farm PTE LTD" 
The owners name is Vincent Chong, and his farm is refered to as Vince's Imperial Palace, hence the "VIP".
Have you considered trading up for the super red vip Steve has at Dragon A. Its really something, tortures me every time I see it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Imperial is a great farm and it def shows in those beautiful rtg's of yours.

Yeah I would love that super red vip that steve has but I believe he's asking 2500$ for it (which I cant afford right now) and he probably would not be interested in my Jar since he has a couple of the same size already.

I also really do enjoy my current Jar, I have a 7inMidas and 4in red devil in with him and they're a joy to watch so it will be hard for me to eventually part with this group.

One day buddy! I will most likely end up ordering a vip from BCarlos, he's a great guy and will practically deliver to my door.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I hear ya ******, whenever I trade my fish it's aways tramatic. VIP ia an established farm, but these days the competition top grade like never before. 
The big plus with Steves red vip is the size, meaning the colour is there, guaranteed, the minus is the price, although I'm sure that negotiable. When the time comes I envy you, arowana prices have come down and quality has gone up.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

ksls said:


> Wow, gorgeous RTG's!! I would love one but I dont think I will be freeing up my big tank anytime soon.


Definitely worth keeping in a big tank







supposed to be lucky too, relaxing to look at swimming back and forth since its always moving gracefully through the water







calms the nerves after a stressful day at work or one of those days when you're just feelings under the weather. Thank you, glad I could share it with the forum


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

****** said:


> Great rtg's guys! What farm are they from? (I cant tell in the pic)
> 
> I'm currently housing a 12in Jardini in my 220gal but would like to make the jump to a cross or a vip red when I have the money


got any pic of your jardini?
sorry OP, didn't mean to derail your thread


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> Great rtg's guys! What farm are they from? (I cant tell in the pic)
> 
> I'm currently housing a 12in Jardini in my 220gal but would like to make the jump to a cross or a vip red when I have the money


got any pic of your jardini?
sorry OP, didn't mean to derail your thread
[/quote]

No worries, jp, I'd love to see Whiteys jar. and tankmates too.


----------

